# The Sound of a 3,000 year old Egyptian Trumpet



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-13092827

These two trumpets, one silver the other bronze(which unfortunately went missing during the recent protests), were recovered in 1922. in 1939 the BBC broadcast a qucik demonstration of them with James Tappern doing the honors.

I am blown away not only with the quality of the recording but the tone of the instruments!!!  I mean after 3,000 years I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Pretty nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

You have to give the trumpeter credit for gutsiness; I'm not sure I'd want to put my mouth on anything 3,000 years old.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds a bit dusty to me


----------

